# ¿Como se puede calcular el consumo de un UPS?



## iep00 (Oct 10, 2007)

nada pues eso

estoy leyendo que es despreciable, necesito saber si esto es asi para controlar el consumo de la instalacion.

un saludo


----------



## dinguel (Nov 11, 2007)

El consumo de una UPS o SAI depende del cargador que lleve y de la potencia que pueda proporcionar. 

La potencia de la UPS se da en watios/min. normalmente. Una para un servidor puede ser de 1500 w para 10, 15, 20 min. Dependiendo de la autonomia que se quiera varía las prestaciones y el precio del equipo.

Los tipos de SAIS pueden ser:
OffLine o Standby Passive.
Filtra la corriente de entrada y únicamente s epone en funcionamiento en caso de corte de suministro.

LineInteractive o interactivos.
La tensión de salida se mantiene permanentemente estabilizada pero solo entran en funcionamiento en caso de corte de suministro.

OnLine o de doble conversión.
La tensión a los equipos se sirve permanentemente de las baterías del SAI exista o no corte del suministro eléctrico. La corriente de salida es regenerada siempre al pasar de alterna a continua y a continuación nuevamente de continua a alterna (doble conversión) obteniendo una tensión pura óptima totalmente estabilizada.

Como podras ver en las dos primeras el consumo puede ser minúsculo cuando las baterías estan cargadas, pero si ha habido un corte, la carga de las baterías hace que el consumo se dispare.

Aqui te dejo unos enlaces para que los mires:
http://olfer.com/sai/guia_ups2.html
http://www.danielclemente.com/consumo/


----------

